# Buscopan any good for IBS???



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey guys,Is buscopan any good when having a ibs attack?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi sunny, im on buscopan and to be honest it has worked wonders for my ibs, before i started taking it i had "spasms" my bowel habits used to fluctuate between d and c..I know that not everyone is the same, it has worked well for me and it may or may not work for you..Give it a try you have nothing to lose, i hope if you do get it that it gives you as much relief as it has me... good luck


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok will give it ago next time.. Cheers.


----------

